# VR6 Swap w/ Poly Mounts into Mk2



## 96jettasexer (Jun 7, 2004)

As title states, I am swapping another VR6 into my mk2. I decided to upgrade to the BFI Stage .5 Poly Mounts. I have read in different threads people saying you need to cut the mounts a certain amount, others saying leave them alone. 
PROBLEM: I had cut a 1/2" off of the rear engine mount. When putting the new motor in, it still seems to sit quite high. My trans will not sit on the trans mount and I cannot bolt up the exhaust manifold to the downpipe. 
So....before I rip the motor out, I want people's input WHO HAVE DELT WITH THESE MOUNTS, so I can get an accurate opinion on how much to cut off. I only want to do this once, and I feel terrible about cutting up a new mount. Thanks for you help in advance.
P4C


----------



## bloody dismemberment (Feb 18, 2004)

*Re: VR6 Swap w/ Poly Mounts into Mk2 (96jettasexer)*

sounds like your doing something wrong franco.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: VR6 Swap w/ Poly Mounts into Mk2 (bloody dismemberment)*

i do 1/2. if you need to cut more cut more. you need to factor in are all the mounts new or used.


----------



## 96jettasexer (Jun 7, 2004)

*Re: VR6 Swap w/ Poly Mounts into Mk2 (bloody dismemberment)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bloody dismemberment* »_sounds like your doing something wrong franco. 

well i placed a peice of wood over the top of the bay, simulating where the hood would sit, and its still sits a little high. i have read people NEEDING to cut the mounts in order for them to sit properly. but everyone had different input


----------



## vonfulk (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: VR6 Swap w/ Poly Mounts into Mk2 (96jettasexer)*

I don't remember how much I cut off, but it was at least a half inch for the rear and close to that in the front. I had to cut a lot off mine, the hood almost wouldn't close.


----------



## Crubb3d Rymz (Dec 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

FWIW, i have VF mounts all around on a passat k frame and front cross member. i put the manifold/downpipe on before i dropped it in and im glad i did...the head shield on the downpipe rests on the steering rack and even then the motor seems like its about 1/2" from hitting the hood when its closed


----------



## typeSLone (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Crubb3d Rymz)*

I have bfi .5 mount in my vr6 swap. Mk3 rear frame, b3 passat front subframe. I cut the rear mount down a hair under 1/2". Motor sits level, everything lines up fine, nothing hits where it shouldn't, etc...
I will tell you I wish they were a little firmer. After 1000 miles they seem a little soft. I need to recheck the torque on them.


----------



## 96jettasexer (Jun 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (typeSLone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *typeSLone* »_I have bfi .5 mount in my vr6 swap. Mk3 rear frame, b3 passat front subframe. I cut the rear mount down a hair under 1/2". Motor sits level, everything lines up fine, nothing hits where it shouldn't, etc...
I will tell you I wish they were a little firmer. After 1000 miles they seem a little soft. I need to recheck the torque on them.

i knew i should have went with the 1's over the .5s.
thanks for the input. ill try bolting up the downpipe first i guess. i still def need to cut some more off of that mount


----------



## typeSLone (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (96jettasexer)*

I bought the .5's figuring it would have minimal vibrations. After they broke in, I had zero vibrations from the motor mounts. If I had know, I would have gotten the stage 1 mounts.
Anyway originally I had a bfi .5 mount in the front, diesel trans mount and the bonesaw special rear hockey puck mount. My downpipe lined right up. When I ditched the rear mount and put the bfi mount in I had no trouble lining things up. I did have trouble lining up the trans mount, but I always seem to have trouble with those.
My trick for the rear mount is to put the top bolt through the bracket and mount a few turns, then drop the motor down onto the k-frame. Once the mount is in the cup on the frame, loosely line up and thread in the two 13mm bolt a few turns. Then I drop it all down, shake/rock the motor a few times with a prybar so it sits natural. Then torque it all down.
I also had to use the bolt that bfi supplied as the factory bolt seemed a bit short, I may have had the wrong bolt though.


----------



## 96jettasexer (Jun 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (typeSLone)*

UPDATE:
For all others doing the same swap, I finally got the right combo down. I had to cut 3/4" off of the LR Motor Mount. It sits 100% level. 
After I cut it down, the exhaust mani lined right up. I was able to bolt the exhaust up no problem. I then put the LR Mount's Bolt in and turned it just a few threads, so there was enough play to fondle the Trans Mount in. 
Verdict. Mint. This was with a Mk3 Subframe. I have not yet bolted up the front cross-member. I will update as I move forward. 
Thanks for all the help so far


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (96jettasexer)*

I still don't understand why people need to cut the mounts. I've never had to cut the mounts on the 100 VR swap's i've done. If you use the right subframes, you shouldn't have to. My engine sits perfect and slopes with the front of the car perfectly.


----------



## 96jettasexer (Jun 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Capt.Dreadz)*

nothing seems to line up. the manifolds sit about 2in higher than the downpipe, making it almost impossible to bolt up. the trans bracket also sits to high for the bolt to thread into the mount


----------



## bloody dismemberment (Feb 18, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (96jettasexer)*

the mk3 subframe and corrado vr kframe are identical.


----------



## typeSLone (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (bloody dismemberment)*

you don't have the front and the rear poly inserts switched do you?


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (96jettasexer)*

Hmm... Here's how my engine is sitting








You can see here how perfectly it sits. And this is without hacking the mounts.








I think using a automatic front mount bracket is what helped me.I've never had to cut the mounts.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Capt.Dreadz)*

everything will be fine but you will notice alot of peoples motors sit a little higher on pass side. i cut so they sit level. it all depends on what mounts you use.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (bonesaw)*

I dunno Bonez. I'm using BFI mounts, Passat engine & brackets, mk3 rear frame, rado front frame. I'm using a Automatic front mount bracket which sits lower then the manual bracket. The auto one has "Automatic" stamped on it. I dunno if these make a difference. I've driven a VR with cut mounts and i found it to be a bit slack. I didn't wanna go this route when i built the Coupe so i played with a few combo's before this one. My engine is perfectly level across & slopes perfectly with the lines of the car.
How you been BTW?


----------



## SoLater'd (Apr 8, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Capt.Dreadz)*

When I had my coupe, the VR was sitting on BFI stage 1 mounts and I did in fact have to cut the front..


----------



## vonfulk (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Capt.Dreadz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt.Dreadz* »_I still don't understand why people need to cut the mounts. I've never had to cut the mounts on the 100 VR swap's i've done. If you use the right subframes, you shouldn't have to. My engine sits perfect and slopes with the front of the car perfectly. 

not the swap that's the problem, it's the mounts. I had to cut my bfi's because the hood would barely close (on a stock mk3).


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (vonfulk)*

you guys are smoking some good ish.......... you should never cut any mounts........... i have used plenty of different mounts and owned plenty of vr6 swaps... never had a hood issue


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (dubbinmk2)*

ive never had a hood issue but i like the motor to sit flat. they dont sit flat stock.


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (bonesaw)*

they dont sit flat for a reason........... Torque the engine moves under heavy load... try it go for a ride with out your hood and step on the gas


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (dubbinmk2)*

i would but VRs are so 4 years ago. haha


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_i would but VRs are so 4 years ago. haha

lol...agreed but that's just like saying Jordan was so 15 yrs ago. True but that doesn't take away from that fact that he's the G.O.A.T.


----------



## vdubwardo (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Capt.Dreadz)*

i am in the process of my swap also. i have a mk3 rear kframe and pasat front crossmember. so wat mounts should i get that will not require cutting???


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (vdubwardo)*

i run brand new OEM mounts works great....


----------



## vdubwardo (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (dubbinmk2)*

so the motor sits level with oem mounts??


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (vdubwardo)*

yep


----------

